# iPad 2 et Airplay avis aux connaisseurs



## olired (18 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède depuis aujourd'hui un iPad2 et je voudrais savoir si ce que je cherche à faire est possible.

Je voudrais cloner l'écran de l'iPad sur mon Mac (ça j'y arrive avec l'app "Reflection") mais contrôler l'iPad avec la souris!

Le but est de projeter l'écran iOS et de l'utiliser avec un stylet tactile...

Est-ce possible?

Merci d'avance


----------

